# Norwich Coffee Crawl



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Following on from Saturday's fun, shall we get the Norwich crawl organised?

My suggested itinerary:

Little Red Roaster's new city location

The Window (HasBean)

Dandy Horse (Compass)

Strangers (Butterworths)

Kofra (caffenation)

The Workshop (Smokey Barn)

The Workshop does alcohol and juices and food so seems like a good place to end up, plus the Smokey Barn roastery / cafe is closed Saturdays but Chris suggested meeting us there in the other thread.

*** CANCELLED - Awaiting New Date ***

Open to everyone of course!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Like the idea of this but sometimes Saturdays can be difficult for me , will wait and see what date everyone stumps for but provisionally count me in Aaron .


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I could do a day other than Saturday instead, if people wanted?


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Saturday is pretty much the only days I can do.

However, other half is off on holiday *again* soon so I'll have a couple of weeks of freedom to do whatever I want. 19th onwards I think.

But, I'm in.









Also, I'm in Nawfuk this weekend too. bring on the brewed beans!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Where's the rest of the crew? IanP & Rosie, smokeybarn Chris, Orangetanje, James811 etc?


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I've been looking at this and wondering. Only thing is because I work away and my other half works 9-5 Mon-fri I kind of have a duty as fiancé to spend the weekends with her when I'm home


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Where's the rest of the crew? IanP & Rosie, smokeybarn Chris, Orangetanje, James811 etc?


I'll join you at Workshop







I can do any Saturday


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

James811 said:


> I've been looking at this and wondering. Only thing is because I work away and my other half works 9-5 Mon-fri I kind of have a duty as fiancé to spend the weekends with her when I'm home


Fair enough, feel free to just come for a drink at start or end if you want?


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I may just do that Aaron. If Richard goes I'll get him to give me a text and I'll join you at smokey more than likely


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

We can't do Saturday 21 June sadly! BUT can do Saturdays 12 and 19 July if that helps? We have now been to all except Workshop. Have had LRR coffees at Grove Road and the market, but not seen the new place. We would have to alert Hayley that we were coming as we'll fill the place!!!! Don't fancy standing outside in the rain sipping our espressos and flat whites









Let's see how dates firm up for everyone. ?.if it has to go ahead without us then fair enough......


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Either of those dates in July work for me.

Got a bit of interest on twitter too from non members!


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

12th or 19th is good with me too... 12th is the better of the two for me!!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm thinking 12th might be the one to aim for


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

***BUMP***

Bumped into Burnzy today and I need to get this thing organised!

So 12th July? Gives us some time to get things together, and for me to warn the smaller shops we are coming!

Possible Attendee's so far:

me









thecatlinux

Flibster (x2?)

James811 (x2)

Chris (Smokey Barn) - meeting us later

IanP & Rosie

Burnzy (x2?)

Non forum members:

Potentially half a dozen, I'll tweet them.

If anybody (Chris?) knows how to contact the nice guy who was at the Smokey Barn event and liked coffee a lot then tell him too as I have no idea how to contact him!


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

12th is great with us, yep my wifey would like to come too if thats ok? Keep me posted on times etc..


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I'll be offshore on the 12 guys sorry


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

was thinking meet at 11:00 or 12:00, whatever people prefer.

Sorry James811, if enough people cant make it I'll change the date but I think we'll never find one everyone agrees on


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

aaronb said:


> If anybody (Chris?) knows how to contact the nice guy who was at the Smokey Barn event and liked coffee a lot then tell him too as I have no idea how to contact him!


Yeah I've got him on twitter, will drop him a message. This is probably gonna be too good for me to sit out. I think I will have to join in, especially as my caffeine tolerance is pretty good now. But I must refrain for making any comment about other businesses coffee we drink! (Other than "yeah, its nice"







). In which case we can probably meet at smokey B if you want?


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

You're doing a grand job Aaron! Yes, please put us both down as definites. Looking forward to it and already firmly in the diary. So, are you going to work out a vague sort of itinerary and snack stops along the way and hope to end up at the Workshop much later in the afternoon? Must get building some serious caffeine tolerance :0


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

smokeybarn said:


> Yeah I've got him on twitter, will drop him a message. This is probably gonna be too good for me to sit out. I think I will have to join in, especially as my caffeine tolerance is pretty good now. But I must refrain for making any comment about other businesses coffee we drink! (Other than "yeah, its nice"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, up to you but if you don't want to have to open up and fire up the machine happy to just meet at LRR, as you provided the coffee and hospitality last time!

As for timings and food I'm not sure, everywhere has a food offering so if people want a sandwich or something on the way that's cool.

I doubt I'll drink a coffee in every venue, suggested to burnzy maybe in some places we share a pourover or some drinks between us so we get to try different coffees. Of course if everyone can handle 7 coffees then go for it!


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Yea mate don't reorganise on my account


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Currently negotiating with the other half.









May be costly.....


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Flibster said:


> Currently negotiating with the other half.


I'm really starting to get a picture of whom definitely wears the trousers in your relationship!


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

smokeybarn said:


> I'm really starting to get a picture of whom definitely wears the trousers in your relationship!


I'm not allowed to answer that question.
















But she's coming back from holiday that week, so may end up in Naarch on my own while she recovers from jet lag. Entirely depends on her.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Really looking forward to this...... Maybe we should all throw our grinders into a hat at the end and see what we end up with? 

was in kofra earlier... He loved the sound of it, and is excited to serve us all..... We are so lucky in naarch to have such good coffee....


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

smokeybarn said:


> But I must refrain for making any comment about other businesses coffee we drink! (Other than "yeah, its nice"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what i tasted the other day, you have no worries.... Remember we chatted grinders and you frothed up some soapy water and done a rosetta with it..... ?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Burnzy said:


> From what i tasted the other day, you have no worries.... Remember we chatted grinders and you frothed up some soapy water and done a rosetta with it..... ?


Ahh yes I remember! I'm just going along for the social aspect, I'm not out to upset the competition!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Bump! More Norfolk still crew missing?!

I've warned Strangers, Kofra, The Window and Dandy Horse we're coming, not sure on contact details for LRR as I never go.

When is a good start time for people? I can just walk into the city in 30 mins (or catch a bus if I cba) so I'd rather people who have longer / more complicated travel times say when is best.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Im easy mate... Can just walk in whenever... Shall we start at kofra and be selfish and drag everyone out our way... ? Then go down st giles to strangers, then red roaster, then window, then dandy horse, then smokey barn.... ?

What dya reckon?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I think other way might be easier so we can end up at The Workshop? City LRR is quite easy from train station / bus stops too, for out of towners









Smokey Barn might be closed that day, so can sample Chris's coffee at The Workshop?


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Right. I'm in.









Kim isn't, as one single, solitary shot is her daily limit and she has to drown it in a lake of milk, so this would be rather wasted on her.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

aaronb said:


> I think other way might be easier so we can end up at The Workshop? City LRR is quite easy from train station / bus stops too, for out of towners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok cool... Whats city LRR? Where is the workshop??


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Flibster said:


> Right. I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool, she can always meet us at The Workshop for drinks after?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Burnzy said:


> Ok cool... Whats city LRR? Where is the workshop??


Little Red Roaster's (new) city centre location, just off London St near Cinema City.

The Workshop is on Earlham Road near the pubs and does tasty food, alcoholic beverages and Smokey Barn coffee







Really easy to get to after Kofra (maybe 5 mins walk).


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh cool, yeah i walked past little red roaster other day... you are educating me on the norwich coffee scene Aaron... Cheers... I assumed the workshop was smokey barn....

yep this sounds good, im easy to go what ever route is best for the majority.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

That's pretty much all of them covered! We're lucky to have a scene big enough to actually do a crawl


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Getting closer.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Where/when are we starting then? Happy for people to meet at SB and play around with stuff while we wait for everyone to arrive?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Shall we meet at SB at 11:00am then?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Attendance list is as follows

me

thecatlinux

Flibster (x2?)

Chris (Smokey Barn)

IanP & Rosie

Burnzy (x2)

Plus maybe half a dozen non forum members.

Sorry if I've missed anyone, and keep spreading the word!


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

11am is fine with me. Will allow me to get some pre-crawl caffeination in.







Will try to get the other half interested in coming in for food at the end of the day,

Has anyone tried Mustard Coffee recently either? Every time I'm in Norwich I wander past it, but not been back since my first visit with the smokey, burnt rubber aeropressed coffee.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

11 is fine with us too! Thanks for setting this up Aaron and to Chris for offering the starting place. Looking forward to seeing you again and catlinux and meeting some new faces.........and drinking coffee too.... I and R


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Flibster said:


> 11am is fine with me. Will allow me to get some pre-crawl caffeination in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have only heard bad things about Mustard since the new owners took over, I do ask around periodically. That said I never rated it with the old owners either. meh.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Cool.. 11 is good for me.., so we meeting smokey barn first?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

so everyone still up for this?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Will try my best to make an appearance , but things this end have a gotten a little complicated with family commitments.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Fair enough mate, hope you can make it at some point!

FAO everyone coming and Norwich Folk in general:

If you have a smartphone then install the 'droplet pay' app on it and follow these instructions for a FREE £5

http://www.norwichlanes.co.uk/news/who-wants-a-free-fiver-to-spend-in-the-norwich-lanes/

You can then use this to pay for your coffee in Kofra and Strangers! (or buy yourself a pint at The Birdcage).

No purchase necessary to qualify.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Yup still up for it.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Whats the next stop after smokey barn? As much as id love to start there, not sure my legs can handle it... Mrs has got the car.. So may meet you all at the first city centre location... Which is??? LRR ?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Probably LRR city centre location?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

aaronb said:


> Probably LRR city centre location?


Cool, cheers buh. Are you catching bus in aaron, and then walking to sb?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Havent thought that far ahead tbh! either that, or walk straight to sb.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Cor crazy town... Walk straight to smokey barn??? I might take public transport (abc taxi) ;-)


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Omg you are either disabled or incredibly lazy!


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

smokeybarn said:


> Omg you are either disabled or incredibly lazy!


I dislocated my knee playing badminton, just done glasto which is basically a walking holiday with no sleep and I'm incredibly lazy... Not looking good is it? Don't worry ill soldier on, ill be there.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Good boy, see you there!


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

See you chaps Saturday.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

This might be postponed as a lot of attendees are now busy


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi all, would be helpful to know earliest if we are going to have to postpone please? Cheers


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

IanP said:


> Hi all, would be helpful to know earliest if we are going to have to postpone please? Cheers


Looking like we are - check twitter


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Can I suggest others chuck in dates, as other than the bank holiday weekend in August I'm fairly free (although I'm not too sure what shifts I'm on at work in August yet).


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

How about beginning of sept?... Strangers at large may not have so many events and others may have less summer focussed activities ??

You about friday for a kofra sesh aaron?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Will pop in if I can, was there earlier today


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

CANCELLED

Awaiting new date.

Feel free to suggest!

Would be nice to do it before Sept but if everyone has commitments that's fair enough, I'm working last weekend in July so that's no good for me.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

...............


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Damn... Now I have to go help someone move house.









Can't do next weekend or the first weekend in August. Things I just can't miss - last night of the Pythons and ROTW Festival.

Other than that.... depends on the other half really.


----------

